# How long does it take for Certainty to kill sedge?



## Patrck17 (Apr 19, 2021)

I've been spot spraying sedge and I sort of expected it to start yellowing after a few days. Spots I did last week are starting to turn brown on the tips but after a few days and stuff seems to still be growing.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

A lot of mine was gone after 5 weeks.


----------



## Patrck17 (Apr 19, 2021)

Ah okay. I was a little concerned cause it actually looked it it was still growing. I'd think it would at least stop perking up. The stuff from a week ago looks worse so I think I just need to wait.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Cool season grass here, so I use halsulfuron instead of sulfosulfuron, but they have the same MOA (ALS inhibitor). It usually takes 7-10 days before I can observe signs of damage on the nutsedge. Don't worry, it's dead, just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## itslogz (Apr 21, 2021)

My first app of certainty took about 7 days to see signs of stress, it's been a little over 3 weeks now and it's pretty much smoked


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Ive used Sedge Ender (Sulfentrazone) and Sedge Hammer (Halosulfuron methyl) and SE always works waaaaaaay faster. But, Im not sure which one works better in the end as far as keeping everything at bay (if either of them do......).


----------

